# Il canto dell'ovvio



## Fedifrago (24 Novembre 2008)

IL CANTO DELL'OVVIO 
 
Gettiamo via i giorni 
come perle 
nella pattumiera. 
Le ore meravigliose 
che non torneranno 
sprecate 
sulla Settimana Enigmistica 
o in una 
anticamera. 
I preziosi momenti 
dell'ultimo respiro 
bruciati 
anni prima 
in un cinema 
a vedere un brutto film. 
Non sappiamo amministrare 
il capitale 
della vita. 
Non teniamo 
il libro mastro dell'azienda. 
Né entrate 
né uscite. 
Attimi come spiccioli 
senza alcun conto 
donati 
ad un finto 
povero amore… 
prodighi di somme 
di cui ignoriamo 
gli zeri. 
Domani faremo i conti 
domani faremo il punto 
domani si avrà l'estratto. 
Ma ci troviamo 
ad un tratto 
al di là 
di un domani 
che non abbiamo raggiunto. 

Quando penso 
che non mi innamorerò, ormai, più 
che non soffrirò, ormai, più 
per amore… 
mi sento un morto 
a cui batte il cuore 
lo stesso, 
un defunto in permesso, 
un estinto in licenza 
di senescenza, 
un vivo provvisorio, 
un morto renitente 
alla leva dei trapassati 
Non accadrà più niente 
degno d'esser notato: 
gli appuntamenti mancati 
il telefono spaccato 
(in una scena di gelosia) 
l'incontrarsi per via… 
scriversi una lettera 
musicarla 
cantarla 
bruciarla 
ridere di desiderio 
piangere di non si sa 
odiar l'orologio, la società 
e tutti gli altri uomini 

che impediscono 
di veder lei. 
Ora posso soltanto 
arrabbiarmi, perdonare, 
ricordare, ogni tanto, 
dimenticare, 
ghignare, 
fornicare, ogni tanto, 
ma non più innamorarmi 
a lungo. 
Sono già un fungo 
spoglia 
salma, miseri resti 
son questi. 
Chiedo l'onore delle armi: 
sono stato soltanto innamorato 
non potrò più innamorarmi. 

Si nasce 
per far guerra alla morte 
ed esserne sconfitti. 
Da giovani 
il nemico è lontano 
muoiono quelli più avanti. 
Oh bellezza 
delle retrovie! 
Qualche tiro lungo 
uccide un giovanissimo, qua e là 
ma pochi 
e tu procedi, giochi 
vivi, ami e dimentichi 
la battaglia che non ci sarà. 
Poi la morte aggiusta il tiro 
Te ne accorgi 
quando colpisce 
o i tuoi amici in giro 
o qualche scheggia di malattia 
ti scalfisce. 
Poi tocca a te. 
Prima di morire 
si passa la bandiera ai figli. 
Ma anche loro 
non vinceranno. 
 
M. M.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Novembre 2008)

mario merola?


----------



## Mari' (24 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mario merola?












   Quanto sei crudele Anna  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Fedi' come stai?


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quanto sei crudele Anna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè crudele? Semplicemente ignorante (nel senso che ignora)...

Bene, grazie.


----------



## Mari' (24 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè crudele? Semplicemente ignorante (nel senso che ignora)... NO, lei ti sfotte
> 
> Bene, grazie.



Sono contenta per te.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè crudele? Semplicemente ignorante (nel senso che ignora)...
> 
> Bene, grazie.


M. M. sono iniziali e io non conosco nessun m m a parte mario merola e multimodi...


----------



## Mari' (24 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> M. M. sono iniziali e io non conosco nessun m m a parte mario merola e multimodi...


Ma no Anna ... e *M*arilyn *M*onroe?


----------



## Bruja (24 Novembre 2008)

*Feddy*

Altro che canto dell'ovvio, hai solo fatto la schermata della percezione esistenziale del 90% (e sono buona e generosa) delle persone... 
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Altro che canto dell'ovvio, hai solo fatto la schermata della percezione esistenziale del 90% (e sono buona e generosa) delle persone...
> Bruja


Non mi prendo meriti che non ho...è di Marchesi...quello che diceva anche:

_"Dimmi con chi vai e ti dirò se vengo anch'io.."  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_

oppure..

_"Si vis pacem para bellum, si vis bellum para culum."  

	
	
		
		
	


	







_


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non mi prendo meriti che non ho...è di Marchesi...quello che diceva anche:
> 
> _"Dimmi con chi vai e ti dirò se vengo anch'io.."
> 
> ...


bellissima!!!


----------



## Bruja (24 Novembre 2008)

*Asudem*



Asudem ha detto:


> bellissima!!!


Dico ma dove hai studiato....???  Quella frase girava per tutte le scuole medie d'Italia fin dagli anni '60 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja

p.s. x Feddy
Dimmi con chi non vai e vedo se frequentarti!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Novembre 2008)

...bella...e domani è un altro giorno....


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dico ma dove hai studiato....???  Quella frase girava per tutte le scuole medie d'Italia fin dagli anni '60
> 
> 
> 
> ...


liceo linguistico..


----------



## oscuro (26 Novembre 2008)

*Anna*

Mario Merola..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  !!


----------

